# Chicago music exchange



## Riffhard (Jan 28, 2006)

Anyone here been to this store ? I am looking to purchase a vintage acoustic and this place seems to have a great selection of everything !

http://www.chicagomusicexchange.com/


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

*So far from home!*

Looks like really expensive overhead and they don't advertise prices. Hmmmm.

Can't find anything you like at the Halifax Folklore Center? or the Twelfth Fret in Toronna?


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

fredericton's tony's music box had a stellar martin re-issue the last time i was there (a few months back), not vintage, but holy cow it was a good guitar. in ontario there is guelph's folkways music, who always has an excellent selection of fine vintage and new guitars to play (old martins and gibsons, new scgc, larrivee, and more). if you're considering going that far for an acoustic, you'd be better off going to mandolin bros and gruhns in new york city, really. exciting to be looking for something that nice, eh? let us know what you end up with, so we can all hate yer guts


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

CME is way over the top on prices and extremely high retail on their stuff..I have read on boards they are not always upfront and hear bad things although I have NEVER dealt with them...except for trying to get a return phone call from them and after a half dozen calls to them last year about a guitar I just gave up on them


----------



## bogoboy (May 21, 2006)

I was just there with my son. They have the most incredible inventory of guitars I have ever seen. The stuff there is the REAL thing! And they let you try ANYTHING you want. The prices my be high, but remember, most of their guitars are vintage. I would certainly only buy after personally paying them a visit and trying the guitars out. Their acoustic section is much smaller. 

Another place to visit is : http://www.larkstreetmusic.com/ . Buzzy, the owner is a crusty old guy with VERY dry sense of humor. He also has a most impressive collection.

Bogoboy


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

washburned said:


> Can't find anything you like at the Halifax Folklore Center?


I'm curious about this also.

I was just there a few weeks ago and was quite impressed with their vintage acoustic selection. Staff seemed like very nice folks also.

Nothing there that floats your boat?

Dave


----------



## Rhythmeister (May 17, 2006)

I'd also recommend you check out Mandolin Bros., on Staten Island, N.Y.

They are acoustic specialists, with great selection, very fair prices on used guitars, and discounts for non-credit-card purchases. I was there in person about 18 months ago and the store is really fantastic. As a buyer/player, a great experience to be able to pick up whatever you like and play it unbothered by employees.

Cheers,
Blair


----------



## Riffhard (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks guys, lots of great info...


----------

